# Discos duros 2TB



## soerok

Western Digital ha lanzado esta mañana dos nuevos discos duros de 2 TB, orientados al sector profesional y al usuario doméstico avanzado.

Son los WD Caviar Black y RE4, ambos con 64 MB de caché (por 32 MB de los discos más comunes), interfaz SATA 2 a 3 Gbps. y 7.200 rpm de velocidad de giro del disco. Son versiones superiores al WD Caviar Green de 2 TB, pero en contrapartida también nos encontraremos con un consumo mayor.







Fuente: Xataka

   Mucha capacidad , quien llenaria esas 2048 GB, yo con mis 20 Gb de disco duro estoy bien D


----------



## Tacatomon

soerok dijo:


> Western Digital ha lanzado esta mañana dos nuevos discos duros de 2 TB, orientados al sector profesional y al usuario doméstico avanzado.
> 
> Son los WD Caviar Black y RE4, ambos con 64 MB de caché (por 32 MB de los discos más comunes), interfaz SATA 2 a 3 Gbps. y 7.200 rpm de velocidad de giro del disco. Son versiones superiores al WD Caviar Green de 2 TB, pero en contrapartida también nos encontraremos con un consumo mayor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fuente: Xataka
> 
> *Mucha capacidad , quien llenaria esas 2048 GB, yo con mis 20 Gb de disco duro estoy bien D*



Hay frikis gamers, loaders, downloaders que llenarían eso 2Tb en menos de 1 Semana. Muy interesantes 2TB, ahhh, me imagino que el precio ha de ser astronomico. Solo espero que en unos 3 años 2TB sean lo minimo para un PC de esos tiempos.

Saludos! y gracias por la información!!!


----------



## soerok

Si el precio es caro  300 USD$ 
Es ideal para gamers, tiene 64 MB de cache  


			
				tacatomon dijo:
			
		

> Solo espero que en unos 3 años 2TB sean lo minimo para un PC de esos tiempos.


Si, una vez bill gates dijo que con solo 640 KB seria suficiente para todos , vaya equivocacion para Bill ahora con estos discos de 2 TB


----------



## Tacatomon

Tambien espero que en ese tiempo tenga economia como para adquirir uno  .

Saludos!!!

PD: Bill Gates ahora puede meterse esos 640kB por el """""" Bolsillo.


----------



## Tomasito

soerok dijo:


> Mucha capacidad , quien llenaria *esas 2048 GB*, yo con mis 20 Gb de disco duro estoy bien D



Cooooooorrección, 2000Gb. 

No sabías que los vendedores de discos rígidos tooooda la vida usaron las nomenclaturas en Base 10 en vez de Base 2 como deberían? En el caso de los WD Caviar Black aparentemente usan Base 2 como deberían, y 2TB son 2000Gb, sino en todo caso serían 1.953Gb, nunca 2048Gb 


PD: Yo los lleno rápido los 2TB 
Ahora tengo como medio TB lleno de peliculas, series y otras cosas. Y no tengo más porque no tengo más plata para más discos


----------



## elosciloscopio

ha corrido el rumor de que en 2012 van a sacar un blue-ray de un Tb


----------



## Tomasito

Creo que te referís a los HVD, que son unos discos del tamaño de un CD, pero que usan una tecnología holográfica para guardar la información en la superficie. Es como que la guardan en 3 Dimensiones en vez de en dos, y así consiguen almacenar muchisima más información.


En un principio pensaban alcanzar 1TB con esos discos, ahora dicen que van a llegar a los 6TB, y actualmente ya alcanzan los 500GB: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Holographic_Versatile_Disc
Uno de los problemas (Además del costo que tendrían los equipos), es que usan dos lasers (Verde y azul), y el verde tiene una potencia de 1 Watt (Si UN WATT entero), lo que obviamente es demasiado para un producto de electrónica de consumo.



Saludos.


----------



## elosciloscopio

No, no me referia a esos, pero ahora que los mencionas molan muchisimo.
Imaginate un laser de 1W
me compraría alguno estropeado al precio que fuera para sacárselo


----------



## Tomasito

Querés lasers? Haber dicho antes 

Este es de 500mW y sale 600 dolares: http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.13512
Pero te advierto que no es ninguuuuun juguetito un laser de esa potencia. Te llega a dar en el ojo y te deja ciego al instante. Además de quemar cosas de cualquier color.

Algo más modesto sería este de 100mW a 27 dolares: http://dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.10095

Es un poco menos peligroso, pero aún así yo no los manipularía sin anteojos protectores (que están como 50 dolares para lasers rojos).

Acordate que con 5mW ya podés quemar cosas, para qué querés taaaaanto más?


----------



## elosciloscopio

Con 5mW? yo tengo uno de esos y nisiquiera se calienta


----------



## jorger

DriX dijo:


> ....Acordate que con 5mW ya podés quemar cosas, para qué querés taaaaanto más?


No,te equivocaste .Los que queman son los que tienen una potencia mínima de 100mW.
Los que sí me gustaría tener almenos son los de las grabadoras de dvd jeje,son de 250mW (máximo).Pero también molaría tener uno de un grabador de blue ray jeje,un láser azul .

Un saludo.


----------



## Tacatomon

Y que tiene que ver los llaveros laser con los HDD de 2Tb?


----------



## Jhonny DC

tacatomon dijo:


> Y que tiene que ver los llaveros laser con los HDD de 2Tb?


 
A esta altura me estaba preguntando lo mismo.:-?
Yo también quiero un laser de 1W… luego vere para que lo uso pero por ahora lo quiero.


En realidad esos 2 TB no creo que lleguen a 1800GB utiles si tenemos en cuenta todo lo que se utiliza para otras cosas dentro del disco.
Hay que llenar 2TB de disco! No es broma… 
rogarías que fuera broma el día que, teniéndolo lleno, te entre un virus que te lo arruine… ha pasado!


----------



## Nilfred

Eviten hablar de Láser y del tema en el mismo post porque complican la moderación al separar los temas.

Estos de Western Digital se estan quedando muy atrás, ya no es lo que eran antes.
¿NCQ para cuando?
Si el "Black" es de alta performance, y el "Green" de bajo consumo: Nunca te compres un "Blue" 
2TB es el límite para un disco de booteo, un poquito mas y queda afuera.
Si esos 2TB son base 10 serían 2000Gb, pero los Gb también son base 10. No se donde leí un chiste que hablaba que el valor marketingero del Gb de los fabricantes de Discos Rígidos bajaba 14 Mb por año y actualmente esta en 896.068 bytes.


----------



## Jhonny DC

Perdón Nilfred, no lo vuelvo a hacer.ops:
No se si esos 14MB menos por año sean un chiste. Me parece que fuera de broma es bastante real aunque habría jurado que era más.
De todos modos desde que me fallo un WD de 160GB (alrededor de 143GB reales utilizables) y perdí todo lo que tenia ahí ya no le confío mas nada a WD.:-? También supe de varios WD de 160GB que han fallado incluso casi nuevos. No quiero imaginar lo que sería perder un HDD de 2TB.


----------



## elosciloscopio

y lo dificil que tiene que ser scanners y copias de seguridad con taanta información por mover


----------



## Jhonny DC

Una semana para pasar el antivirus y olvidate de las copias de seguridad, vas a necesitar otro HDD de 2TB para eso… o muchos DVD o blu-ray  pero eso ya se hace más caro que comprar otro HDD de 2TB y como seguro me quedo con el HDD. Los discos ópticos se rayan y se termino la seguridad o más bien tené la seguridad de que los tenes que tirar a la basura.
Salu2


----------



## asherar

La tecnología va resolviendo sus propios problemas conforme pasa el tiempo. 

Hoy tenemos Discos de 300 GB, RAMs de 4 GB y CLOCKs de 3 GHz. 
  Eso da una "performance" promedio de 100 Bytes de disco por byte de RAM y por Hertzio de clock. 
Siguiendo una proporción lineal los discos de 2TB serían prácticos cuando los relojes de PC ronden los 20 GHz aproximadamente: un factor 10 respecto a los valores actuales. 
  Según la ley de Moore esta performance de duplica cada año y medio. 
  Entonces alcanzar el factor 10 requerirá unos cinco años. 

Yo tengo un problema físico donde debo construir una malla de cálculo con 100 puntos por cm2, para digitalizar un área total de 4000 m2. 
Esto da una cantidad de puntos N = 4 000 000 000 en total. 
Para cada punto debo guardar aproximadamente unos 50 Bytes, lo que requiere una memoria de 200 000 000 000 = 200 GB. 
La solución del problema pasa por invertir la matriz de coeficientes de un sistema de 2N ecuaciones por 2N incógnitas. Pero como del sistema resulta una matriz rala, diagonal y simétrica, la cantidad de coeficientes por guardar queda en (2*N)*(2*4) = 16 N. 
Cada coeficiente de punto flotante requiere 4 bytes, por lo que el total para la matriz es de 4 * 16 * 4 000 000 000 = 256 GB. 

Entre variables (200 GB) y coeficientes (256 GB) más algunas variables para cálculos intermedios, el grueso de datos a almacenar ronda los 500 GB. 

En un par de años ya voy a guardar todo en disco, operando sobre RAMs de 10-20 GB !!!! 

Saludos.


----------



## electrodan

Hay muchos mas factores que el clock y la ram. Pero no dudo de que se van a hacer mucho mas rápidas las computadoras. Principalmente porque cuando ya no puedan achicar mas el nivel de integración, van a seguir poniéndole mas núcleos y haciendo el área total de silicio funcional mas grande, hasta que la tecnología que permite que las computadoras funcionen se paser a basar en la física cuántica.
En el futuro próximo, lo que podemos esperar es que tengamos mas "núcleos", mas cantidad de silicio en nuestra computaora, y discos duros sólidos, porque por mas procesador que tengamos si el disco no manda la información suficientemente rápido, no hay mejor rendimiento en ese aspecto. Creo que para conectar los dispositivos se empezará a utilizar fbra óptica, porque si todas esas frecuencias se van volando de los cablecitos de cobre, no se va a poder aumentar la velocidad de la interfase.


----------



## Jhonny DC

Bueno, el límite de clock esta alcanzado actualmente y por eso empezaron con los multi-core. Creo haber leído por alguna parte que AMD prometió los 8core o los 16core para 2012 e Intel estaba experimentando con 32 o 64 core (no con bit sino con core) en laboratorio.Por otro lado, actualmente son moneda corriente los HDD de 320GB pero de a poco le están dando paso a los de 500GB lo que no quita que desde hace rato andan dando vueltas los de 750GB y de 1TB. Pero la tendencia va hacia los SDD que en muy poco tiempo han aumentado su capacidad en gran medida aunque siguen siendo muy caros… solo hasta que se popularicen.Con la popularidad de los SDD seguramente vendrán nuevas interfaces, por ahora , lo que leí fue sobre los SATA 3 pero imagino que la fibra óptica será una opción en algún momento.Estos HDD de 2TB me suenan más a manotazo de ahogado ante el avance de los SDD.Si siguen aumentando la capacidad será cuestión de implementar un nuevo formato que permita más capacidad, eso es lo de menos… o en su defecto tendremos que crear mas particiones.
Salu2


----------



## zeta_bola_1

bueno a ver, el ultimo disco que compre es el de 400gb, solo es de 372, el resto sabe dios donde quedaron, actualmente tengo ese en un carry mas el de 120 de la notebook, 80 gb en la pc, un disco de 10 y uno de 20 sueltos por ahi, y estoy grabando mas de 100 dvds al mes para vaciar los hdds, me vendria al pelete un disco de 2 tb, eso si, aprecio modico, jeje

me suena re loco lo de los multi core por 32 o mas

saludos


----------



## electrodan

Creo que también van a tener que aumentar la cantidad de datos que almacenan los programas, como para que haya una buena demanda de almacenamiento. Cuanto ocupaba el Win 2000 y cuanto el Win 7?


----------



## Jhonny DC

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> ...me suena re loco lo de los multi core por 32 o mas
> 
> saludos


 
A mí también pero sé que lo leí en algún lado, no me preguntes donde.
De todos modos, hace 10 años sonaba re-loco un mono-core que corriera a 2GHz o una RAM de 1GB y hace 15 años atrás me decían que un HDD de 10GB era una exageración que no iba a llenar ni en toda mi vida… y hoy estamos hablando de un HDD de 2TB; memos de 4 a 8GB (hay mobos para PC de escritorio que soportan 16GB de RAM) y los core i7 son el salto de Intel de 4 a 8 core reales (salieron a la venta los de 4core pero están planeados los de 8 aunque yo no vi ninguno de 8 aun)…
Volviendo a la capacidad del HDD, si tenés mas espacio porque no aprovecharlo con un S.O. con mejores graficas? De todos modos, Win 7 ocupa unos MB menos que Win vista que es su antecesor… antecesor entre comillas, hasta donde alcanzo a ver, Win 7 es solo win vista mejorado. Nada del otro mundo. Es como cuando dimos el salto… el saltito de Win XP a XP sp3. Pero en fin. 
Supongo que la nueva tendencia a HD definitivamente va a demandar un mayor espacio de almacenamiento.


----------



## Nilfred

Hagamos cuentas:
Si me bajo de la web 5Gb por día, en 100 días tengo 500Gb en algún lado, lástima que la mayoría reemplaza obsolescencias.
Pero teóricamente te lleno tu disquito en menos de 2 años.


----------



## quimypr

soerok dijo:


> Si el precio es caro  300 USD$
> Es ideal para gamers, tiene 64 MB de cache
> 
> Si, una vez bill gates dijo que con solo 640 KB seria suficiente para todos , vaya equivocacion para Bill ahora con estos discos de 2 TB



Eso era de RAM.

No es taaaaaanto 2Tb


----------



## Nilfred

El precio tiene que bajar, si no por lo que sale un disco de 2TB me compro 3 discos de 1TB y me armo un fabuloso RAID 5 booteable o un RAID 0 no booteable. Es mas, me compro solo 2, me armo un RAID 0 y me sobran 100 USD.


----------



## Jhonny DC

Me sumo a RAID 0. Es más barato; más rápido y la capacidad es la misma.


----------



## elosciloscopio

64 procesadores.. madre mia eso si que es un sueño...

Porcierto, necesito un pendrive de 16 Gb, porque un amigo se compró uno de 8 porque yo me compré uno de 4, porque el se compró uno de 2, porque yo me compré uno de uno.


----------



## Tacatomon

elosciloscopio dijo:


> 64 procesadores.. madre mia eso si que es un sueño...
> 
> Porcierto, necesito un pendrive de 16 Gb, porque un amigo se compró uno de 8 porque yo me compré uno de 4, porque el se compró uno de 2, porque yo me compré uno de uno.


----------



## soerok

Si intel ya tiene un procesador de 80 núcleos se llama "polaris" pero es del tamaño de un plato 
Y según intel la velocidad de los procesadores se puede ampliar hasta 100 THz, pero me parece un poco exagerado y los próximos procesadores que harán se fabricaran en 32 nanometros y así irán reduciendo hasta llegar en el año 2016 creo a los 4 nanometros.


----------



## electrodan

100 Thz...  Estamos hablando entre electrónicos! A esa frecuencia las pistas de cobre lucirían como circuitos abiertos.


----------



## Tacatomon

electrodan dijo:


> 100 Thz...  Estamos hablando entre electrónicos! A esa frecuencia las pistas de cobre lucirían como circuitos abiertos.



 Me suena a fibra optica!!!


Saludos!!!


----------



## electrodan

Eso es un poco mas creíble. Pero... ¿Que usarían para generar los pulsos luminosos? (un LED a 100 Thz lo veo dificil)


----------



## Tacatomon

No te preocupes Electrodan, ya está el debate en la mesa: Tecnología optica o Cuántica.

Aunque, me conformo con un AMD Phenom a 10Ghz.

Saludos!!!


----------



## Jhonny DC

10GHz? No estan tan lejos, los he visto correr a 6.5GHz. Oceados obviamente.
Pero 100THz? Mmm… ya me parece deberían aflojarle al “Pako”. ya se fueron al joraca con eso.


----------



## zeta_bola_1

che, me acaba de surgir una duda, lo de bill ventanas no era un mega de ram??

saludos


----------



## Tacatomon

Jhonny DC dijo:


> 10GHz? No estan tan lejos, los he visto correr a 6.5GHz. Oceados obviamente.
> Pero 100THz? Mmm… ya me parece deberían aflojarle al “Pako”. ya se fueron al joraca con eso.



10Ghz velocidad de Stock  Claro está.

Saludos!!!


----------



## Nilfred

soerok dijo:


> los próximos procesadores que harán se fabricaran en 32 nanometros y así irán reduciendo hasta llegar en el año 2016 creo a los 4 nanometros.


El tamaño del átomo del silicio es 0,24nm, ya hicieron un MOSFET de 1 átomo por 10 átomos osea que estamos cerca de los 2,4 nm, no desesperen.


----------



## Tacatomon

Nilfred dijo:


> El tamaño del átomo del silicio es 0,24nm, ya hicieron un MOSFET de 1 átomo por 10 átomos osea que estamos cerca de los 2,4 nm, no desesperen.




Dios mio!!! Cuanto avanza la tecnología.

Solo echen una mirada 10 Años atras.

Saludos!!!


----------



## Jhonny DC

elosciloscopio dijo:


> ...Porcierto, necesito un pendrive de 16 Gb, porque un amigo se compró uno de 8 porque yo me compré uno de 4, porque el se compró uno de 2, porque yo me compré uno de uno.


 
Por el mismo motivo estoy buscando un SSD de 256GB



Nilfred dijo:


> El tamaño del átomo del silicio es 0,24nm, ya hicieron un MOSFET de 1 átomo por 10 átomos osea que estamos cerca de los 2,4 nm, no desesperen.


 
Guarda donde lo dejan no vaya a ser cosa de que se les pierda… el otro día estuve 2 horas buscando un BC548 que se me cayó al piso… con un transistor tan chico ni lo busco, mejor me voy y me compro otro


----------



## mabauti

woah! y mas woah! mucha


----------



## soerok

Un equipo de científicos de la Cornell University y la Purdue University ha puesto a punto un dispositivo capaz de generar luz láser que utiliza plasmones en lugar de fotones. Esta partícula, de sólo 44 nanómetros de longitud, ha posibilitado la creación del láser que abre las puertas para la fabricación de microprocesadores capaces de funcionar a 100 THz, unas 20.000 veces más rápido que los actuales. Sin dudas, éste es uno de los avances más importantes de los últimos tiempos.

Siendo estrictos, no se trata de un láser (Light Amplification by Stimulated Emission of Radiation), sino de un pariente cercano llamado spaser (surface plasmon amplification by stimulated emission of radiation) que, en lugar de fotones, utiliza plasmones. Los plasmones son unas partículas que solo tienen 44 nanómetro de longitud y, como se encarga de aclarar Mark Stockman, profesor de física de Georgia State, “el spaser trabaja unas mil veces más rápido que el transistor más rápido existente, con un tamaño similar. Esto abre la posibilidad de construir amplificador ultrarrápidos, elementos lógicos y microprocesadores que pueden funcionar miles de veces más rápidos que los microprocesadores convencionales basados en silicio.” Este método trata la luz de forma diferente a las tradicionales CPU ópticas, que son “difíciles de reducir de tamaño porque no puedes contener fotones en áreas más pequeñas que la mitad de la longitud de onda asociada”. Esta tecnología es la piedra fundamental en la que se basarán microprocesadores capaces de funcionar a 100 THz.

Fuente: neoteo


----------



## elosciloscopio

100 thz...

Si alguien hubiera mencionado esto en la época del colossus le habrian tomado por loco..

y tampoco hace tanto de esto, comparado con la evolución de otras ciencias, como
p.ej. la medicina


----------



## Helminto G.

la velocidad de los procesadores es inversamente proporcional a la velocidad de los usuarios



recuerdo cuando me dijeron, ¡nomames tiene un gigahert!


----------



## zeta_bola_1

por alguna de esas cosas raras no recibo el mail por las actualizaciones del tema



soerok dijo:


> Esto abre la posibilidad de construir amplificador ultrarrápidos, elementos lógicos y microprocesadores que pueden funcionar miles de veces más rápidos que los microprocesadores convencionales basados en silicio.”


 

y algunos van a seguir afirmando que una valvula es mejor


----------



## Nilfred

Alejandro Sherar dijo:


> Yo tengo un problema físico donde debo construir una malla de cálculo con 100 puntos por cm2, para digitalizar un área total de 4000 m2.
> Esto da una cantidad de puntos N = 4 000 000 000 en total.
> Para cada punto debo guardar aproximadamente unos 50 Bytes, lo que requiere una memoria de 200 000 000 000 = 200 GB.
> La solución del problema pasa por invertir la matriz de coeficientes de un sistema de 2N ecuaciones por 2N incógnitas. Pero como del sistema resulta una matriz rala, diagonal y simétrica, la cantidad de coeficientes por guardar queda en (2*N)*(2*4) = 16 N.
> Cada coeficiente de punto flotante requiere 4 bytes, por lo que el total para la matriz es de 4 * 16 * 4 000 000 000 = 256 GB.
> 
> Entre variables (200 GB) y coeficientes (256 GB) más algunas variables para cálculos intermedios, el grueso de datos a almacenar ronda los 500 GB.
> 
> En un par de años ya voy a guardar todo en disco, operando sobre RAMs de 10-20 GB !!!!


Lo podes hacer hoy.
Si tenes que resolverlo 1 sola vez, podes alquilar un *Cluster*. Después de las elecciones muchos quedan por ahí sin mucho uso.
Como son 200Gg no veo viable subirlo a un cluster gratuito como el de la Universidad de Kiev.
Si tenes que hacerlo varias veces quizás te convenga hacer tu propio cluster casero con OpenMosix
Esto no es algo nuevo, solo que ahora esta mas fácil porque con el tema de de los procesadores multi-core la mayoría de los softwares nuevos aprovechan todos los cores que encuentran. Unos años atrás había que usar software especial para aprovechar mas de 1 núcleo.
Mientras buscaba el link del Live CD del clusterknoppix me doy cuenta lo viejo que es realmente esto, seguramente hay algo nuevo bajo el sol, me voy a tener que actualizar y actualizar mi cluster...


----------



## lycans2005

Esas dos TB las lleno en menos de 15 dias....jejje me hace agua la boca con este disco!!!....ojala se vuelva popular  rapido estos discos para que salgan baratos.....


----------



## elosciloscopio

Y quen no lo llenaría?

Pero.. a ver de que 

Esta tarde, vayan a su tienda de informática preferda y compren un procesador de ultimisima
tecnología.
Guardenlo y al cabo de un par de días científicos de todo el mundo le pagará millones
por investgar "eso" que consideran un procesador prehistórico


----------



## Jhonny DC

mmmmm… cuanto ofrecen por un procesador 286? Tengo uno con mobo y todo.
Salu2


----------



## Jhonny DC

Ok, acabo de leer que el 25 de septiembre Seagate lanzo el primer disco “Sata 3” (6Gbps) llamado Seagate Barracuda XT con una capacidad de 2TB y un búfer de 64MB, los discos giran a 7200rpm y cabe en una bahía de 3 ½ 
Su precio es de U$S299 en USA.
Si bien aun no hay mobos compatibles con SATA3, este disco es retro-compatible con SATA1 y SATA2.
Creo que duro poco la ventaja de WD…
salu2

PD: aca les dejo algunos detalles tecnicos


----------



## zeta_bola_1

y sigo sin recibir las actualizaciones, una lastima


----------



## Tacatomon

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> y sigo sin recibir las actualizaciones, una lastima



Yo tengo en favoritos mi panel de control en suscripciones, así llego y veo si hay nuevos mensajes desde que postee yo.



Saludos!!!


----------



## pabloshi

No se por que se sorprenden tanto de los las amplias capacidades futuras de los discos duros, de las memorias y de las velocidades de los procedadores. 

Cuando era estudiante usaba windows 3.11 sobre Ms-DOS 6.0, en una maquina 486 a 40MHZ y un disco duro que no superaba los 30 Mbytes. Cuando aparecieron los primeros Pentium a 100 Mhz y un disco de 512 Mbyte, era impensable de llenarlo, ya que los programas apenas pesaban 1 Mbyte o lo que hacia un disquete (window sy office eran los pesados me acuerdo con muchos diskette para cargarlos).  Pero he aqui el detalle en que no nos hemos percatado, cuando salio Pentium salio tambien windows 95 y este por si solo ya pesaba varios megas e incluso venia ya en los primeros CD-Rom de 670 Mbyte (en ese tiempo un CD era como la maxima capacidad,  era ilimitado ). A lo que voy es que piensen en lo siguiente:
A medida que aumentemos las capacidades de las maquinas tambien aumentan las capacidades del software. En el futuro 2 Tbytes tal vez no sea mucho como imaginamos hoy, por que tal vez el Windows que tenga instalado pese sus cientos de  Gigas, el Office otro Gigas mas y asi sucesivamante y no los daremos cuenta que cuando tengamos el Sistema Operativo instalado, y veamos a nuestro glorioso disco con a lo menos 1 Tera ocupado y quejandonos de lo lento que es el PC. Siempre ha sido asi.


----------



## djgarrido

en realidad el paso entre el hdd y el sdd, no es ni mucho menos el hvd, si no el blu-ray, ya que se espera que para el 2010-2012, blu-ray de más de 16 capas y llegar hasta el TB de información, por cierto la PS3 y su CELL-BE de 1 núcleo y 8 sub-núcleos puede reproducir sin problemas esta clase de disco. Por cierto ya Sony comercializa Memory Stick de 2 TB eso sí, cuesta al rededor de 400 euros.


----------



## zeta_bola_1

yo me quiero matar por que se me quemo el disco de 400gbs, si tengo uno de estos me corto las venas con una yilé desafilada y oxidada

saludos


----------



## electrodan

... y después te haces una radio a yilé.





http://jordy.igaia.ch/retro/diode.html


----------



## Tacatomon

electrodan dijo:


> ... y después te haces una radio a yilé.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://jordy.igaia.ch/retro/diode.html



Buenisima esa la de Gillette


----------



## ALEJANDRO BERNAL

uhssss cuando se llena eso??? jejeje pero bueno seria tener uno


----------



## zeta_bola_1

el de 2 tb, no se, pero para navidad me compre uno de 1tb y ya tengo el 40 por ciento completo

saludos


----------



## armandolopezmx

Jhonny DC dijo:


> mmmmm… cuanto ofrecen por un procesador 286? Tengo uno con mobo y todo.
> Salu2


 

yo tengo un 8088.


----------



## harry_zerg

yo queiro uno.. 
el mio es de apenenas 120 Gb


----------



## Tacatomon

... Y llegaron los de 3Tb. Actualizaciones para las Motherboards se hicieron presentes para poder trabajar con ellos.

Me acordé del tema y lo actualizo. Así dentro del 2015, me acuerdo de nuevo. (Si es que levantamos del 2012, ánimo!)

http://www.wdc.com/en/products/products.aspx?id=120


----------



## BKAR

El Post fue creado en 2009 ..han pasado 3 años ..ahora cual es la máxima capacidad de los hdd? ...yo aun digo con mi SEAGATE de 40GB


----------



## fernandob

y si te alcanza , feliz de ti .

yo tengo el mio particionado y en total son unos 160 Gb , PEROOOOO... hago el back ap en pendrive y con uno de 8G me sobra..... digamos mejor por si mañana guardo muchas fotos porn.....digo de esquemas electronicos 16 Gb .

asi que .........una guasada el de 160 Gb 
y si no tuviese fotos y ademas no fuese mi PC la PC del pueblo .......con 8Gb hasta meto los programas.

la culpa la tiene don bill gates que nos vende cosas que no necesitamos, pero en verdad......hay que dar gracias.....miren si don bill gates se hubiese dedicado a otro mercado, como el de visitador medico de proctologos.
hoy dia tendriamos que hacernos ese estudio (en el que te meten el dedo en el recto para ver como tenes la prostata) una vez al mes , y lo peor es que cada 2 años el dedo se hace el doble de gordo y largo 
y ademas cada vez mas joven te lo tiene que hacer .

mejor que siga con las compu .


----------



## Tacatomon

fernandob dijo:


> y si te alcanza , feliz de ti .
> 
> yo tengo el mio particionado y en total son unos 160 Gb , PEROOOOO... hago el back ap en pendrive y con uno de 8G me sobra..... digamos mejor por si mañana guardo muchas fotos porn.....digo de esquemas electronicos 16 Gb .
> 
> asi que .........una guasada el de 160 Gb
> y si no tuviese fotos y ademas no fuese mi PC la PC del pueblo .......con 8Gb hasta meto los programas.
> 
> la culpa la tiene don bill gates que nos vende cosas que no necesitamos, pero en verdad......hay que dar gracias.....miren si don bill gates se hubiese dedicado a otro mercado, como el de visitador medico de proctologos.
> hoy dia tendriamos que hacernos ese estudio (en el que te meten el dedo en el recto para ver como tenes la prostata) una vez al mes , y lo peor es que cada 2 años el dedo se hace el doble de gordo y largo
> y ademas cada vez mas joven te lo tiene que hacer .
> 
> mejor que siga con las compu .




JAajjajajaajajaj, Fernandob, Me alegraste el día!!! JAjajajajjajaja    

Muy bien, Sigue respaldando esos "Diagramas anatómicos"


----------



## Chico3001

BKAR dijo:


> El Post fue creado en 2009 ..han pasado 3 años ..ahora cual es la máxima capacidad de los hdd? ...yo aun digo con mi SEAGATE de 40GB



El problema es que ya llegamos a la maxima capacidad permisible en un disco duro... en este articulo explican que el problema se debe a la forma en como estan estructurados los bloques de almacenamiento en los discos duros... por lo que se requiere cambiar la tecnologia para poder accesar a discos mas grandes... 



fernandob dijo:


> y si te alcanza , feliz de ti .
> 
> yo tengo el mio particionado y en total son unos 160 Gb , PEROOOOO... hago el back ap en pendrive y con uno de 8G me sobra..... digamos mejor por si mañana guardo muchas fotos porn.....digo de esquemas electronicos 16 Gb .



Cuestion de gustos... yo solo de documentos de electronica tengo alrededor de 30Gb... si le añadimos fotos familiares, musica, peliculas etc, el total se eleva a 150Gb.....


----------



## extrapalapaquetetl

Tacatomon dijo:


> JAajjajajaajajaj, Fernandob, Me alegraste el día!!! JAjajajajjajaja
> 
> Muy bien, Sigue respaldando esos "Diagramas anatómicos"









Hace 10 u 11 años era impensable que llenara l capacidad de mi DD de 20GB y ahora un pendrive se puede llavar un SO como Linux o hasta WIN 7 creo


----------



## Vin

Los de 3TB hace ya meses que están disponibles... al menos aquí.

A mi por increíble que suene se me está quedando pequeño uno de 1,5TB...


----------



## Helminto G.

y cuanto de ese contenido es personal o algo que no consigas con facilidad?


----------



## Vin

Te aseguro que más de 200GB son material crítico (para mi) y los tengo respaldados en otro HDD externo...

Ahora que los discos mecánicos están tan baratos estaría bien montarse algo con unos cuantos de 1,5 o 2TB para almacenamiento masivo, juegos, películas etc. y luego un SSD para el sistema operativo y programario principal.

No sería mala idea, una combinación entre rapidez y capacidad del sistema.


----------



## Helminto G.

andamos por las mismas, pero yo ando mas justo con 500GB


----------



## Chico3001

Recientemente me baje un programa para encontrar informacion duplicada en el disco duro y me di cuenta que mucha de la informacion que tengo tiene años sin que la haya revisado.... sin embargo la mantengo por que es muy dificil de conseguir

Lo que me hace preguntarme... la usare algun dia??? ya me ha pasado antes que borro algo y a la semana lo ando buscando... pero en realidad valdra la pena guardar documentos, programas y esquematicos que ya son claramente obsoletos para esta epoca??


----------



## Vin

Chico3001, ese es el dilema de cualquier usuario de PC, el encontrarse con archivos muy viejos los cuales ya no tienen utilidad pero dices, "por si a caso los dejo", y ahí se quedan para siempre, yo hasta que no me quedo corto de disco, que el sistema se vuelve lento y eso no me lo planteo borrarlos, pueden ser útiles, además que la mayoría de estos archivos si los eliminas que ganas como mucho? 5, 10gb? No vale la pena para mi, es arriesgarse.


----------



## Chico3001

Es exactamente a la misma conclusion a la que habia llegado...


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

Vin dijo:


> si los eliminas que ganas como mucho? 5, 10gb? No vale la pena para mi, es arriesgarse.


Me imagino la cara de aquellos usuarios "de antes", los cuales les era difícil llenar un Diskette de 1,44 MB.

¿En un tiempo futuro diríamos: para qué borrar unos archivos, qué ganas, cómo 2-5 TB? No vale la pena.



Helminto G. dijo:


> andamos por las mismas, pero yo ando mas justo con 500GB


_Me too_. Hace poco mas de 1 año que tengo un disco de 500 GB, y ya necesito otro; mas que todo para respaldar.  


Vivimos en una sociedad de consumo: mas hay, mas queremos...


----------



## fernandob

Chico3001 dijo:


> Recientemente me baje un programa para encontrar informacion duplicada en el disco duro y me di cuenta que mucha de la informacion que tengo tiene años sin que la haya revisado.... sin embargo la mantengo por que es muy dificil de conseguir
> 
> Lo que me hace preguntarme... la usare algun dia??? ya me ha pasado antes que borro algo y a la semana lo ando buscando... pero en realidad valdra la pena guardar documentos, programas y esquematicos que ya son claramente obsoletos para esta epoca??


 
esa pregunta tambien se hace uno con el hard..no ?

mas con lo bicheros que somos.



Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> _Me too_. Hace poco mas de 1 año que tengo un disco de 500 GB, y ya necesito otro; mas que todo para respaldar.
> 
> 
> Vivimos en una sociedad de consumo: mas hay, mas queremos...


 
como respaldo deberia ser extraible, si esta en la misma PC esta corriendo riesgo innecesario

cuantas cosaas hoy dia uno las copia en la PC y las guarda por que son interesantes, con el concepto de que "ya lo tengo " , y no es asi.
antes lo tenias cuando lo estudiabas y lo aprendias.
hoy hay tanto que uno simplemente lo guarda, se la pasa perdiendo tiempo juntando informacion, 100 temas distintos y ninguno sabes bien .
cuando antes dedicabas tiempo en si estudiarlo, incluso practicarlo.



Vin dijo:


> Chico3001, ese es el dilema de cualquier usuario de PC, el encontrarse con archivos muy viejos los cuales ya no tienen utilidad pero dices, "por si a caso los dejo", y ahí se quedan para siempre, yo hasta que no me quedo corto de disco, que el sistema se vuelve lento y eso no me lo planteo borrarlos, pueden ser útiles, además que la mayoría de estos archivos si los eliminas que ganas como mucho? 5, 10gb? No vale la pena para mi, es arriesgarse.


 
yo de PC no se mucho, solo se que mi dosco lo particionaron en 2 .
les hago una consulta respecto de esto ultimo escrito:
no es util por ejemplo hacer una particion o poner unas carpetas en una parte de el rigido que no joda, separado para no hacer mas lenta a la compu .
y asi los archivos de poco o casi nulo uso se guardan en esa parte.
que de paso asi ya lo tienen mas organizado para cuando quieran hacer back - ap .


----------



## Helminto G.

con organizacion de sus archivos, se ahorran espacio en el disco y sobretodo saben bien que tienen y que no


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

fernandob dijo:


> como respaldo deberia ser extraible, si esta en la misma PC esta corriendo riesgo innecesario


Exacto, estaría en mi 2º PC, que tiene el disco de 80 GB full (de respaldo de la otra PC). Y esa 2º PC es de muuuy poco uso.   



fernandob dijo:


> no es util por ejemplo hacer una particion o poner unas carpetas en una parte de el rigido que no joda, separado para no hacer mas lenta a la compu .


Quizás mis 2 PC's sean las dos únicas raras. Pero yo puedo tener los discos full de datos, y no se ponen lentas. 

Obvio que en algún momento se ponen lentas, pero no es precisamente por tener los discos llenos. 


PS: por cierto, la semana pasada cumplí 5 años con mi PC, y sin formatear ni una sola vez.


----------



## fernandob

Yoangel Lazaro dijo:


> Exacto, estaría en mi 2º PC, que tiene el disco de 80 GB full (de respaldo de la otra PC). Y esa 2º PC es de muuuy poco uso.
> 
> 
> .


 
y como es la forma que usas para pasar de una PC a la otra ???


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

fernandob dijo:


> y como es la forma que usas para pasar de una PC a la otra ???


Yo lo hago por medio de un Switch (D-Link DES-1008D, no necesariamente ese, puede ser uno pequeño). Conecto las 2 PC a ello y creo una red domestica en donde comparto discos duros, internet, impresora. Hasta puedo insertar un disco DVD en una PC y abrirlo/reproducirlo desde la otra


----------

